# Useless Billy's Political Forum #1056



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Sez we can take it in here till they fix it out thera


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Sez we won't tell "them" whut u sed


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Hey


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

What sez in Billy stays in Billy


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hola Mark


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

I don't care who's Prezidint. I just want my stimulant check


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> I don't care who's Prezidint. I just want my stimulant check



IKR


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

Not GON post in this Juan. See y’all next week or tomorrow when this one gets axed


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Oh.....Billy don't care if you a commie leftist.  Just bring some beer and you'll fit right in.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

JB I thought it was gonna be 1056 politicians got banded, or sumptin to that effect


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Not GON post in this Juan. See y’all next week or tomorrow when this one gets axed



It ain't gittin axed.  Don't think I broke any rules with it.  Made me lol n lol........hoping to bring in some new posters


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2021)

Keep it calm in here, fellers. If this turns into a negative crapshow, it will be GON as Billy's other arm.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Billy sez "Make love, not Silver War"


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Iwannashoot said:


> JB I thought it was gonna be 1056 politicians got banded, or sumptin to that effect



Well, I seent a need fer a place to talk puhlitiks.  This is Billy doing whut he does best.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Keep it calm in here, fellers.



Will do!  I think we kept the last "borderline" thread on the up n up.  I think Billy is lernin' how to navigate tricky waters.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Feb 10, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> IKR



my shady neighbor sells stimulants - it's on a "cash only" basis. Wait he might take EBT I'm not sure.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

oldfella1962 said:


> my shady neighbor sells stimulants - it's on a "cash only" basis. Wait he might take EBT I'm not sure.



This made me lol'n too ^^^^


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> Will do!  I think we kept the last "borderline" thread on the up n up.  I think Billy is lernin' how to navigate tricky waters.


Read the edited version of my post, too.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Read the edited version of my post, too.



It won't.  HAve faith in Billy.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> Will do!  I think we kept the last "borderline" thread on the up n up.  I think Billy is lernin' how to navigate tricky waters.



Mostly he just swims in circles, being Juan armed and such


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

oldfella1962 said:


> my shady neighbor sells stimulants - it's on a "cash only" basis. Wait he might take EBT I'm not sure.



EBT cards are just as good as cash


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2021)

Iwannashoot said:


> Mostly he just swims in circles, being Juan armed and such


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Iwannashoot said:


> Mostly he just swims in circles, being Juan armed and such



HArd to do much of anything else


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Look at all the new folks stopping by!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

morning bud


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Tolcha!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

Mng too,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

In more important news, this morning at the QT I saw Billy buy a 24 oz Natural Light and two of those taquitos off the rotisserie and go out to the truck and start consuming both


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

i guess we won't be gettin' our daily weather update from yankee land


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

He was a painter going to work


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> i guess we won't be gettin' our daily weather update from yankee land


It probably snowed,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> Look at all the new folks stopping by!




It's a Christmas miracle


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> In more important news, this morning at the QT I saw Billy buy a 24 oz Natural Light and two of those taquitos off the rotisserie and go out to the truck and start consuming both



great way to start the day.......a little mind food


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2021)

I was just on my way to work, and I stopped at the QT and got me some taquitos and a natty lite. Some creepy feller kept staring at me. SMH'n.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Iwannashoot said:


> It's a Christmas miracle



Billy genius is whut I call it


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

This is the new "Happening Place"


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

Breakfast of Champions


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Who hired NCH to paint their house?


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Who hired NCH to paint their house?



He works for Natty lites and taquitos


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

Cheap pait job on the rental property


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag


Iwannashoot


JB0704


Kev


Greg Pate


Henley79


Whitefeather


pbradley


normaldave
Lotsa on lookers


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> mark-7mag
> 
> 
> Iwannashoot
> ...



They should all jump in, tell us how great our politicians are doing and whut not


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

I can't remember the sub header word for word to the old.....uh......the last place we used to discuss these things


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> I can't remember the sub header word for word to the old.....uh......the last place we used to discuss these things


Figment of your imagination


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

*Online User Stats For Current Thread*

Members: 12
Guests: 12
Total: 24
mark-7mag
GoodRaven
JB0704
Iwannashoot
wvdawg
livinoutdoors
turkeykirk
georgiadawgs44
ga284
Kev
Henley79
Whitefeather
You would think they were coming in here to look at the weather maps with all this traffic


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> *Online User Stats For Current Thread*
> 
> Members: 12
> Guests: 12
> ...


Old Strang is missing a golden opportunity


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2021)

BTW, no actual serious political discussion in here. It will be removed. Only useles discussion.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

He could be educating all of em on spinning vortices and things of that nature


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> In more important news, this morning at the QT I saw Billy buy a 24 oz Natural Light and two of those taquitos off the rotisserie and go out to the truck and start consuming both



Was he driving with Kmac?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Who hired NCH to paint their house?


I don't paint houses. Just mostly paint dirty words on bridge abutments and whatnot.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 10, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Keep it calm in here, fellers. If this turns into a negative crapshow, it will be GON as Billy's other arm.



He really would be a useless Billy then.


----------



## pbradley (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> mark-7mag
> 
> 
> Iwannashoot
> ...



How in the wide, wide world of sports did I wind up in here?!?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

pbradley said:


> How in the wide, wide world of sports did I wind up in here?!?


This place is like a train wreck that you can't help but look at


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

Billy ain't been this popular since that time he won the silver medal at dumpster diving


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

pbradley said:


> How in the wide, wide world of sports did I wind up in here?!?



It don't matter......come on in and post a while


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> You would think they were coming in here to look at the weather maps with all this traffic



I expect I'd win an award or two if'n Bo$$ wuz still with us.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> Oh.....Billy don't care if you a commie leftist.  Just bring some beer and you'll fit right in.



dont noe bout dat


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> i guess we won't be gettin' our daily weather update from yankee land



50% chance of snoe
100% chance dodge wont crank


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I was just on my way to work, and I stopped at the QT and got me some taquitos and a natty lite. Some creepy feller kept staring at me. SMH'n.



i thought you were going to buy ALL the roller taquitos


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 10, 2021)

It's my wife's birthday today.

I just got back from Bojangles AND Krispy Kreme.  Served her brekfus in bed with a diet Dr pepper.

I must love her or something...

Wha'd I miss?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> dont noe bout dat



We will only point n laugh behind they back


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

It seems that captain obvious may have been here


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

Maybe a new prize pack.  New members need to pay up.  Send there EBT to KMaC, they Are aimlessly looking for a new place to land.   But this is expensive, we got taxation without know respiration.  If ithey be a lot smarter than us and prolly by aren’t near as useless.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> i thought you were going to buy ALL the roller taquitos



When Buzz was playin' travel ball he n I lived on gas station roller dogs all summer


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

if she loved ewe, she wood wait until 3pm when the QT donuts go on sale


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> It don't matter......come on in and post a while


Needs to pay up first


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

We gonna be rich


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

Club house with a real roof


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

We need to make all the unspeakable forum posters feel at home......


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

So....Let Er Bern!


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

Get some running water for the shower


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

kaint figure out how to poast photos from my flip fone

that will get you kicked out of the cafe section


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

I still got a nervous trigger finger


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

got a plumber appointment Thursday afternoon

between noon and 5ish


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 10, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> I expect I'd win an award or two if'n Bo$$ wuz still with us.


I got a prize for you. Ordered it last week. Be about 2 more weeks. U will be proud. Only one at the beaver shoot with Juan.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

If I had ammo I would shoot it all before morning.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

everything drips eventually


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

I heard Walmart’s got some shells in da grocery section.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

To make new visitors feel at home.....wanderin what to plant in my field next year......past years sunflower crop GON be hard to beat....


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

i seen a man last week order a sammich at the QT counter

he was sent to the back of the line, introduced to the SkyNet touch screen


----------



## oops1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Eye dee clair


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> ..... introduced to the SkyNet touch screen



SkyNet is the bad guy in the terminator movies.  This makes me worried.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

It is also the name of a local satellite internet company.  I did not order this service.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

WOOOOOO TODD!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> I got a prize for you. Ordered it last week. Be about 2 more weeks. U will be proud. Only one at the beaver shoot with Juan.



SUUWEET!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

when you look at the QT screen, it scans/records your retina 

next time, you just look at the screen and it noes what you want


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> when you look at the QT screen, it scans/records your retina
> 
> next time, you just look at the screen and it noes what you want



"They" will stop at nothin.  There is no sacred thing.  Not even a sammich.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> BTW, no actual serious political discussion in here. It will be removed. Only useles discussion.


Don't worry. We're more into peace pipes than arguing


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> WOOOOOO TODD!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Da Possum said:


>


Ikr


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Hey Taco 4x4


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 10, 2021)

I’m going to sleep in a bit. That’s what truckers do.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m going to sleep in a bit. That’s what truckers do.


Don't worry. I haven't seen this many mods looking in on a thread since the  Scrappy days


----------



## oops1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Y’all are just hurtful


----------



## Athos (Feb 10, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> "They" will stop at nothin.  There is no sacred thing.  Not even a sammich.



That’s what them gov’t death panels be using to decide your fate. Extra bacon ever day will get you dead


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 10, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m going to sleep in a bit. That’s what truckers do.



Hope you keep one eye open while driving.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 10, 2021)

turkeykirk said:


> Hope you keep one eye open while drinking & driving .


I’ll try.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Athos said:


> That’s what them gov’t death panels be using to decide your fate. Extra bacon ever day will get you dead



'Fore u know it they will be regulatin' beer intake.  If that don't tip the whole thing ova nuttin' will.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 10, 2021)

Got pop a top on now


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

Wooo


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

Flop


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

Goldan Pantry dont got know rectal scanning, but dont eat the sushi.  Gave me the upset stomache and whatknots.  That milemarker never been da same.  Peps dont even stop for flat tire.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Feb 10, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> Sez we can take it in here till they fix it out thera


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

GSP wont pull ya over there neither


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 10, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> BTW, no actual serious political discussion in here. It will be removed. Only useles discussion.


Most politicians are useless ! So they should be ok ? I ain't been around in a few days ! Sounds like I missed alot ! I gonna have to make a phone call and get catched up !

10:21


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

These days i only eat Hunt Bros pizza at the Big Cat.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 10, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> We need to make all the unspeakable forum posters feel at home......


What unspeakable forum you speaking of ?

10:23


----------



## Taco4x4 (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Hey Taco 4x4


I'm not a stalker. Just waiting for the rite time to jump in. It's crazy what happened to the forum but didn't surprise me. For a while now I have been here reading and trying to keep up with our crazy new world. I hate to turn on the TV and see all the one sided media trying to brain wash us. Keep it real guys THANKS


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

maybe the refugees will bring us some ammo?  we need 308.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

greg_n_clayton said:


> What unspeakable forum you speaking of ?
> 
> 10:23


Refugees...


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

Taco4x4 said:


> I'm not a stalker. Just waiting for the rite time to jump in. It's crazy what happened to the forum but didn't surprise me. For a while now I have been here reading and trying to keep up with our crazy new world. I hate to turn on the TV and see all the one sided media trying to brain wash us. Keep it real guys THANKS



You would probably like this place then Taco.  Nuttin Billy says/ does is ever serious.  Good place to avoid the real world for a while


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 10, 2021)

Athos said:


> That’s what them gov’t death panels be using to decide your fate. Extra bacon ever day will get you dead


That's why I order a ham and cheese biscuit with extra ham everyday.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 10, 2021)

Sup!


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

gonna go and get some Buy One Get Five Free fireworks and some scratch aft ticket today.  I am gonna be rich.  Gonna get some PBR CaptDs and blow some stuff up.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Taco4x4 said:


> I'm not a stalker. Just waiting for the rite time to jump in. It's crazy what happened to the forum but didn't surprise me. For a while now I have been here reading and trying to keep up with our crazy new world. I hate to turn on the TV and see all the one sided media trying to brain wash us. Keep it real guys THANKS


----------



## Taco4x4 (Feb 10, 2021)

A Bud Light and Nuttin Billy says. Sounds like a plan right there


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> gonna go and get some Buy One Get Five Free fireworks and some scratch aft ticket today.  I am gonna be rich.  Gonna get some PBR CaptDs and blow some stuff up.


Did you get your stimulant check already ?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Harry is going to invest his stimulant money in the lottery


----------



## Athos (Feb 10, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> gonna go and get some Buy One Get Five Free fireworks and some scratch aft ticket today.  I am gonna be rich.  Gonna get some PBR CaptDs and blow some stuff up.


N

Fireworks were more fun when they were illegal. Just sayin


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

hey @mrskillmaster


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

come on in and say hello @mrskillmaster


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

you too @diamondback


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

and @walukabuck


----------



## tr21 (Feb 10, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Goldan Pantry dont got know rectal scanning, but dont eat the sushi.  Gave me the upset stomache and whatknots.  That milemarker never been da same.  Peps dont even stop for flat tire.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

*pop* it's one o'clock somewhere.


----------



## Taco4x4 (Feb 10, 2021)

You would never call anybody out would you... Ha
Worked on me anyway..


----------



## tr21 (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Did you get your stimulant check already ?


Dr. sez i going to be ok !


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Don't worry. We're more into peace pipes than arguing





Will this pipe work? It smokes good, plus you can shave with it.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 10, 2021)

Wholey kow. @JB0704 went and done it this time


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 10, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Will this pipe work? It smokes good, plus you can shave with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s nice. Was that made by one of our resident blacksmiths?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> That’s nice. Was that made by one of our resident blacksmiths?




Yep, @turkeykirk made this masterpiece.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 10, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, @turkeykirk made this masterpiece.


Beautiful piece of craftsmanship


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

Useful things have no place here.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Useful things have no place here.


We could use that pipe though


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Will this pipe work? It smokes good, plus you can shave with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fire it up !


----------



## AugustaDawg (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Did you get your stimulant check already ?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

AugustaDawg said:


> View attachment 1065613


At least no one will bother you there


----------



## campboy (Feb 10, 2021)

mornin bums.... now back to werk


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

Taco4x4 said:


> A Bud Light and Nuttin Billy says. Sounds like a plan right there



Put the new guys reebs on my tab


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Did you get your stimulant check already ?


I ain’t got no mailbox.  i Just got a couple bucks from bingo.  If I don’t win lottery no Capn Ds or beer.  All I can get is five free.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

Really all billy needs is smell of gunpowder Smoke.  Then reebs and then two piece if we win.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Wholey kow. @JB0704 went and done it this time



This thread is Billy greatness


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Taco4x4 said:


> You would never call anybody out would you... Ha
> Worked on me anyway..



Pull up a chair, grab a warm PBR or NAtty Lite, n post a while


----------



## Duff (Feb 10, 2021)

Not bad JB, not bad at tall


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 10, 2021)

Ole Billy upset cause he gots to go elsewhere to get his Donald Trumpet Impingement news.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 10, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> This thread is Billy greatness


I would have to agree. Maybe @kmckinnie will give out his first buckfiddie award


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> Ole Billy upset cause he fits to go elsewhere to get his Donald Trumpet Impingement news.



This place is kind of a one stop shop for all uselss newz


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 10, 2021)

Ole Billy upsets cause he ain't gots a place to scuss Communists.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> Ole Billy upsets cause he ain't gots a place to scuss Communists.



Well.....he's in luck!

https://forum.gon.com/threads/useless-billy-and-the-communist-beavers-1053.986922/


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Like I sed......ain't not much of nuttin' billy won't discuss


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

this thread sucks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> Ole Billy upsets cause he ain't gots a place to scuss Communists.


Don't be cussing my friend JB just because he has to be a communist to live in that county. He can't help it.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't be cussing my friend JB just because he has to be a communist to live in that county. He can't help it.



It's the greatest little commie county in the country!


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 10, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't be cussing my friend JB just because he has to be a communist to live in that county. He can't help it.


Ole Billy talking bout the U.S. Comurnistz. The ones dat gots that Donkeey mazcott.


----------



## campboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> this thread sucks



ikr???


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> this thread is Billy at his finest, and the OP should be proud and given the prestigious Buckfiddy.  Billy will be talking about this thread for 1000's of threads to come.



IKR


----------



## sleepr71 (Feb 10, 2021)

I knew they couldn’t keep us down.. Headed to tha new Buckees in Warner Vegas for a 6-pack of Natty Lite & 2 o dem Beef Brisket sammiches? Still No Bliden Stimulant check..so cleaned up a lil scarp iron today! Let’s hit that Thouzend mark


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

sleepr71 said:


> Still No Bliden Stimulant check..so cleaned up a lil scarp iron today



Yes sir!  U will fit right in!  Welcome!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

@Stroker @rawolfee @280bst  Pull up a chair n post a while


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 10, 2021)

I seein a bunch of new faces in here ! Welcome fellers !! Contrary to popular beliefs and what y'all might have heard..all these guys are purty good fellers....wwll with the exception of one or two...whom we will not name !!

Hope y'all having a good week so far ! Today is Wednesday !!

12:17


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hola


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Showed up to repair cotton pickers dis morning


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Wound up setting far to a big Ol pile of stuff


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

The big man frowned at my reeb consumption


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

@Fan Number 17  is back.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

HEy @rolling_rock_123


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Tolt him dat far was drying me out


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Roast beef sammich and Doritos for lunch


----------



## diamondback (Feb 10, 2021)

Gots nowherez to goes and here’s no impotence news now. Maybes someone will keep us posted heres


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

^^^Sounds like a natural born Billy ^^^^


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

diamondback said:


> Gots nowherez to goes and here’s no impotence news now. Maybes someone will keep us posted heres



Correct.  Billy is the best at that.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

diamondback said:


> Gots nowherez to goes and here’s no impotence news now. Maybes someone will keep us posted heres



Just don't put too much stock in any of it being true


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

Welcome nonetheless


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Gbr5pb (Feb 10, 2021)

Someone text me when LFTT starts back up doesn’t look like anything interesting be on here until then


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

Refugees to drop In uselessnes.  They got nowhere else to go.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

with all the new revenue generated, i propose that we help cmp


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

We need him back so he can keep reminding us he is in Michigan and it is cold and he can't catch crappie. I don't know how the board will survive without him.


----------



## redd66 (Feb 10, 2021)

Dang, Billy been busy


----------



## redd66 (Feb 10, 2021)

Flop


----------



## redd66 (Feb 10, 2021)

Good un JB


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 10, 2021)

Fount me a new reason ta check in here...
I need some floppin lessons.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Fount me a new reason ta check in here...
> I need some floppin lessons.



You have certainly come to the wright place for all the lernin' a feller could want


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> Someone text me when LFTT starts back up doesn’t look like anything interesting be on here until then



That's why Billy is here.  Always something interestin' happenin', except when it's not.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Feb 10, 2021)

Going back on Parler


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> Going back on Parler



Thought they got cancelled to, too, two, TUA, also?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

@Gbr5pb  Didn't u n I used to get in a lot of discussions in the spritual forum years ago?  Or am I confusin you with another poster?


----------



## Gbr5pb (Feb 10, 2021)

[QUOTE@Gbr5pb  Didn't u n I used to get in a lot of discussions in the spritual forum years ago?  Or am I confusin you with another poster?[/QUOTE] not me I been avoiding that one


----------



## Batjack (Feb 10, 2021)

Man... once Y'all WOKE UP.. uenz shor gotz busy.


----------



## Taco4x4 (Feb 10, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> Pull up a chair, grab a warm PBR or NAtty Lite, n post a while


I'm a 30 pack of bluegills ( BUD LIGHT) but I will never turn down a cold Natty.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

Billy's been following the Peach Mint trial. He's disgusted.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 10, 2021)

My phone is listening to me


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Taco4x4 said:


> I'm a 30 pack of bluegills ( BUD LIGHT) but I will never turn down a cold Natty.



Im a Bud Light drinker myself


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> My phone is listening to me


Yes, but does it believe what you're saying


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 10, 2021)

Yesterday I drove my suburban to lunch. I’ve been letting juan of my amigos drive it. I get back from lunch and checking in on a stock on google and it’s showing the value in messican pesos. I reset my phone and it went back to showing it in US dollars.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 10, 2021)

I tell my son about it this morning and look at google and it’s in pesos again. I talked to my phone and said I want to see values in US dollars. Refreshed the page and it went back to dollars. I was smh


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 10, 2021)

^  I axed Alexa why women don't like me.
.
.
.
 She said my name is Siri you jerk.


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 10, 2021)

Oh geez help me! I went thru 10 pages of Billy..I'm doomed useless


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

welcome!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

flop on in


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

deermaster13 said:


> Oh geez help me! I went thru 10 pages of Billy..I'm doomed useless


Welcome


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 10, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> My phone is listening to me


That's one thing you can be sure of...."they" are always watching,  always listening. 


I get targeted adds based off of phone conversations.....scary as it gets.

The only thing scarier is what my Google assistant told me when I used to curse at it.

You are never un-monitored these days.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

It's just metadata it will never be used against Billy, Billy isn't that important. The courts said it was fine after the Patriot Act... if the government is allowed to do it, then private companies can too. But again, Billy has nothing to worry about. It's just metadata.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 10, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> That's one thing you can be sure of...."they" are always watching,  always listening.
> 
> 
> I get targeted adds based off of phone conversations.....scary as it gets.
> ...


Not all of us.. my 20 something year old flip phone don't have none of the tracking software, it don't even have a camera. And no flat screen t.v.s in my house, and the only security system around here is my P.T.S.D.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 10, 2021)

Batjack said:


> Not all of us.. my 20 something year old flip phone don't have none of the tracking software, it don't even have a camera. And no flat screen t.v.s in my house, and the only security system around here is my P.T.S.D.



Nah, the lady at the tax office showed me the NOA version of Google erf when she was checking one of my properties for buildings. 

With that they can see how many hair follicles on your head are missing hair.

Ain't technology great?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

deermaster13 said:


> Oh geez help me! I went thru 10 pages of Billy..I'm doomed useless



Useless ain't such a bad thing to be.  Welcome!


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 10, 2021)

This here is some thread


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 10, 2021)

Real humdinger


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 10, 2021)

Doozy


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 10, 2021)

And such


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 10, 2021)

This thread is all tore up


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

sucks


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> This thread is all tore up



true dat


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 10, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> This here is some thread


Ain’t it though?


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

Billy got drunk at bingo night.  Kept yelling bingo each in time they called out.  It was a spectacularer.  They threw him out and he became a refugee From bingo night for two weeks.  He came back and did it again


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

Run billy run


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

Need some 308.  Where is all the ammo?


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

Getting close to happy hour... billy gonna be billy soon.


----------



## redd66 (Feb 10, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> sucks


IKR.....


----------



## redd66 (Feb 10, 2021)

Flop


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 10, 2021)

Can't wait to let my wife know i done found some where else to lurk in here, I can even chat without being fussed at...


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Gracious at the folks checkin' out Billy


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

Somebody will likely get whacked... whack a mole. Banded.  KMaC gonna be collecting money from Fines tonight.  Hope everybody has pain their dues.  It gonna be a rough night.  I cent things like this


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Yall come on in and post a while                      

rolling_rock_123 
BrierCreekJacket 
kodiak700 
TomC 
ATLFalconsfan80 
JonathonJEB 
jivarie


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

Just scored the first box of Girl Scout cookies for the year. 

Thin mints


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

Got


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

Tow


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

Mighty


----------



## redd66 (Feb 10, 2021)

Seent Billy at da stoe. Got him 18 pak of stones $20 worth of scratch offts 2 pack Marlboro reds. He good till tomorrow


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

Gonna be rich


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 10, 2021)

Dang.
They killed Kenny!


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

20 times more likely to be rickh


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Dang.
> They killed Kenny!



They're........bad folks


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 10, 2021)

Pit


deermaster13 said:


> Can't wait to let my wife know i done found some where else to lurk in here, I can even chat without being fussed at...


 put hur in here too. I will be all silly


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

somebody got kilt?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 10, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> somebody got kilt?



 The other Kenny Mac.



 He had just found love and understanding from his 'parents' and then the ambulance backed over him.

Poor lil feller...


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

THats my favorite TV show


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

They view nothing as sacred


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 10, 2021)

Ker...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 10, 2021)

Flop.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 10, 2021)

Ric Flair style on my 1st try!

Wooooo.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

WEll dun!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hey @Cleburne


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hey @gordon 2   Ain't talked to you since the spiritual forum days.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

JB trying to creep out all of the new folks


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 10, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Just scored the first box of Girl Scout cookies for the year.
> 
> Thin mints


Nice.

I saw them selling in sam's parking lot last week.  

Made it home with a mixed case.  Thin mints, dosie dos and the chocolate coconut ones.  Bout half gone already.

Bless those little ladies.   Ima  have to hunt them down again I fear and soon.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

Billy's got a one-eyed squirrel dog likes to eat fish food.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Mercy


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Billy's got a one-eyed squirrel dog likes to eat fish food.


Sounds about right


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

Would an average Captain D's staff call the cops on a customer that brought in their own drinks in Yeti cups?


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

How would that call go? 

"Hello officer, I got some customers just bought $18 worth of scrimpf but they brought in their own coffee mugs, they spitious."


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 10, 2021)

Just got my secret pass. I feel special


----------



## Duff (Feb 10, 2021)

Dang


----------



## Duff (Feb 10, 2021)

Ain’t been this much traffic here since KaRon busted out and shanked Possum at the club house


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

RIP Kenny


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

gon outside, clean garage, fix lawnmower

proud billy, me and ewetube fixed a lawnmower


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> gon outside, clean garage, fix lawnmower
> 
> proud billy, me and ewetube fixed a lawnmower



ewe put sum gas innit


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

Kenny gonna vote for Stacy next year.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

My lawn mower ain’t got no belt on it


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Still looking fer sum goats


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Missed flopper upair


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Come on in Lamar, that was my grandpappys name, you from around my area?


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

We mite be related


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

All Billy’s is kin sum kinda ways


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 10, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> RIP Kenny




Rip 2 Kenny s.
One's muh pop.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Toe up a fork lift today


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

Duff said:


> Ain’t been this much traffic here since KaRon busted out and shanked Possum at the club house



ikr???


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Mercy



ikr???


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

I met a Kenny Rogers in ellerville juance


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

He’s a farmer, dunno if he can sang


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

Billy making Billy burgers again.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

Good thing Billy weren't in the food truck.


----------



## basstrkr (Feb 10, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> when you look at the QT screen, it scans/records your retina
> 
> next time, you just look at the screen and it noes what you want



The lady at subway don does me that way.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Billy making Billy burgers again.


Gonna do the same shortly


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

After a few reebs


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

What a nice day


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 10, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Billy making Billy burgers again.


Farman be along in a minute with the hook and ladder truck


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

I didn’t know Kennuf Rogers was still alive to die


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

He knew when to fold ‘em


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 10, 2021)

I am not inem


----------



## lamar (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm a long time member, just kinder shy. Ain't posted In a long while.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

lamar said:


> I'm a long time member, just kinder shy. Ain't posted In a long while.



Just go have a seat over there next to Billy. Offer him a bud light.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

this drank is hitting the spot


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 10, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> this drank is hitting the spot


Meannie


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

all the new folks are going to love the Billy group showers and tandem bike rides


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

act all silly and not talk about politics


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

i'm super excited


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

This thread suxs


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 10, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> act all silly and not talk about politics


But this is the politic thread.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> ewe put sum gas innit



theyz a little bee over here, not sure what it is, finds any small hole (especially if it has any electrical wire), stuffs it with mud and i assume eggs

last summer it built in the ignition switch on my lawnmower under the shed, i guess it rurnt the switch and i changed it out


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Still looking fer sum goats



tractor supply rents them


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> theyz a little bee over here, not sure what it is, finds any small hole (especially if it has any electrical wire), stuffs it with mud and i assume eggs
> 
> last summer it built in the ignition switch on my lawnmower under the shed, i guess it rurnt the switch and i changed it out


Stuffing the mud with paralyzed zombie spiders for the young to feed on


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Da Possum is chomping at the bits


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2021)

Saw one on the side of the road.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Who’s en em tonight?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

yes sir!


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Merci


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hangin


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Flopppp


----------



## Athos (Feb 10, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Stuffing the mud with paralyzed zombie spiders for the young to feed on



Don’t say stuff like that at this sensitive moment...ain’t even tryin to learn that


----------



## basstrkr (Feb 10, 2021)

I do not rent pigs.


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Who’s en em tonight?


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

lamar said:


> I'm a long time member, just kinder shy. Ain't posted In a long while.



Come on in. Most of us don’t bite.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Who’s en em tonight?



Present. Drank Juan for me, 3 for my homies, and 6 for @dixiecutter


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

Saw a county fella pull off the side of the road to pick up a dead deer. First thing he grabs off the truck was a catch pole. 

I started to stop and tell him it’s already been cought....


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

I don’t do burgers on a gais grill


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

Come on in @bigfeet. I got the first juan


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

They dun Mark


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

Burn up $12 a coals to cook $11 doller a meat.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

What kinda lemonade you got there?


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

Same juans musta did are porches tho


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 10, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> View attachment 1065689



Is that your only white one?  Or do you have multiple white ones?


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

Allen Anderson GON want his plate back


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> What kinda lemonade you got there?


Bullit and a splash of ginger ale


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Allen Anderson GON want his plate back


Those are his Arn Anderson commemorative plates that he bought at the flea market in Collinsville AL


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Most y’all don’t know who Arn Anderson is


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Bo$$ would know


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

They part of the Dothan wrecking crew now


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Missing Bo$$ tonight


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

Him and Ollie would flop you around the ring


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

WF knows


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Him and Ollie would flop you around the ring


Ikr


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

Danggit I knew better but tried anyway


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Missing Bo$$ tonight



Ditto. Bo$$ would be proud of this one.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Glen what are you doing in here ? @deerhuntingdawg


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 10, 2021)

Man.


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 10, 2021)

Mark shrunk them burgers


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 10, 2021)

Must be turkey burgers


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 10, 2021)

Tase like lighter fluid


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 10, 2021)

Some strange screennames looking down in here


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 10, 2021)

Looks like re-v-newers.


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 10, 2021)

Yall best not slip up


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> Some strange screennames looking down in here


IKR? Hopefully they got some new stories to tell. If Possum don’t scare them off with his group showers foolishness.


----------



## Duff (Feb 10, 2021)

Deerhuntindawg needs to get up in here


----------



## Duff (Feb 10, 2021)

He’s good people


----------



## Duff (Feb 10, 2021)

I know who Arn is


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

Our cumulative credit score is about to break 5 hundy


----------



## Duff (Feb 10, 2021)

He throwed salt in Wahoo McDanials eyes at the civic center In Gainesville. Then proceeded to whoop him goot


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

GON be able to get the juke box off the rent to buy


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

^^^Late flop^^^^


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

Billy's gf's cat just gonna scratch it up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2021)

Possum's hero Larry Flynt passed . .


----------



## Athos (Feb 10, 2021)

I didn’t know he was still alive to have died


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

Billy has never driven through Dothan without being chased out by a tornado.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 10, 2021)

Just dropping by to see what chall up to


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

Billy got a trailer tire changed in Fenix Sity one time. Takin' his daddy's searay down to Destin for Spring Break. Nobody got hurt in Alabama or Florida, praise be to Jesus.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Billy has never driven through Dothan without being chased out by a tornado.



Or a jealous husband/brother


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Or a jealous husband/brother



Billy's old high school band used to jam on "One Way Out" in the garage.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

Billy is still investigating the Flynt shooting at the Lawrenceville GA courthouse. Multiple angles. Multiple escape routes. Complicit law enforcement.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

we had some neighbors growing up last name Bowers, they had a tradition of dropping out of school when they got their first job, they wood race you or fight you or both, about 5 foot tall

they also hauled pupwood, they trucks was parked in the yard this weekend


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

bad news bears is on


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> Tase like lighter fluid


No lighter fluid


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

Tanner is Billy's cousin's boy.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Jest seent a back winder wiper wiping without a wiper


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

fella told me today that the first female NFL ref called a penalty over something that happened two years ago


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

said she threw one flag, but would not say what was wrong


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> No lighter fluid



It lights with an old Cheyenne Black Magic trick.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Jest seent a back winder wiper wiping without a wiper



Honest confeshin, I got one of those.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

Flop


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

Probably get called for a neutral zone infraction


----------



## Duff (Feb 10, 2021)

Mercy


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

When I was a kid we lived beside a family that used to make fun of us for being short. We would beat them up and and would blow their doors racing cars.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

All penalties would be applicable


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 10, 2021)

they probably ended up selling chevrolets


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 10, 2021)

Even the dreaded false start


----------



## Duff (Feb 10, 2021)

She mite be “off sides”


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> they probably ended up selling chevrolets


Certainly not selling girl cars , Hondas , Toyota’s and whatnot ?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

I’m approaching 40,000 post. Should I be happy or smh’ing?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

A lot of uselessness


----------



## Duff (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> I’m approaching 40,000 post. Should I be happy or smh’ing?


You should ga reeb and celebrate


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

I’ll save it for tomorrow


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

All my folks is short, some of us is mad about it too


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Maybe someone in here that bakes cakes can bake me a cape


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Idc maself


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Hint hint


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Maybe someone in here that bakes cakes can bake me a cape


Ain’t neva baked no cape


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

I like coconut cake and German Chocolate


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Now I’ll eat a Boston Cream cake too


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 10, 2021)

Wif some milk


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Cake’ll be cheap, that deliverer fee Gon be high.  You’s a long ways oft


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Missed flopper upair


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 10, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> Pit
> put hur in here too. I will be all silly


Naw can't do day she done said everything I read on here ain't tru!! She liable to get me banned from here.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Found these


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Reckon day wuz pickled in da river


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Sum kinda foggy out da door


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

My maw in law sails them at her little produce stand


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 10, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Found these
> View attachment 1065740


Geez a six pack of cold beer and ajar of those....yes sir buddy


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 10, 2021)

Just me stick and kkrueger in the house


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2021)

Billy's gf sed he kaint pee off the back porch no more on account a the one eyed pit bull chained up down there.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 10, 2021)

deermaster13 said:


> Geez a six pack of cold beer and ajar of those....yes sir buddy


Give me a six pack of them, a deli jar of pickled pigs feets, and 3 cases of beer and I'm ready for "Dega".


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

I think I had a jar of pickled quail eggs juance.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Been a long day.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

And for that reason, I am checking out.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

As far as this awesome thread goes.....well, your welcome.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2021)

Warm PBR is Billy's, don't drank it and leave the porch light on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy fears lites at night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2021)

unless he is hunting


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2021)

then the Q-beam is essential to finding reed and reeb


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2021)

so that billy doesn't think the night is a flop


----------



## Duff (Feb 11, 2021)

Mernins


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2021)

Mornin ereebody


----------



## basstrkr (Feb 11, 2021)

Morninf to all the PF fliers.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

mornin


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Morning


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2021)

JB remember this onehttps://forum.gon.com/threads/baiting-in-the-northern-zone.782563/page-13#post-8307494


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Mornin'


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Whut I mist?


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Run'n late today


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Alarm went oft but payd it no mind


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Cain't cee nut'n out here today


----------



## Duff (Feb 11, 2021)

Heard dat


----------



## Duff (Feb 11, 2021)

Imma go back to bed


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Welcome @deerpoacher1970


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Tell us how it went out there last night


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Any slobheadswamptoadmeganannybuckdeers seent?


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy needs coordinates


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Wudn't on the property line wuz they?


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Morning


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Flop


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy don wanna shoot if they ain't


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Carp


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Farman dun stilt my setup


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

That's Billy right thar


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> i'm super excited



Hope you wuz wear'n your Depends®


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

Morning


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Don need ta be replacing the club house carpet agin


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Bo$$ wuz all kinda toe up after the Tandem Bike incident of '17


----------



## Batjack (Feb 11, 2021)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

Mornin buds


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

Ain't readin back


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

But danged if this ain't a awesome thread


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

WOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

I think it suxs


----------



## redd66 (Feb 11, 2021)

Morning


----------



## redd66 (Feb 11, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> I think it suxs


IKR?.......


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Yall jelly


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Wish you could start super awesome threads like me


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

Dang


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

Flop


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

Not sure how thisn thread is almost half full an not even goin 24 hrs yet but good job JB.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Feb 11, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> I heard Walmart’s got some shells in da grocery section.



I wouldn't be surprised. Sometimes they have tortilla shells in four different places there and in grocery stores in general: the bread section, the "ethnic foods" section with authentic brands like Goya and Abuelita, the Mexican food but with mostly American brands like Pace & Taco Bell, and the gourmet/deli section . 

One Walmart I frequent has ice cream cones (not frozen, the kind you add your own ice cream to) about as far from the actual ice cream as they can get. The cones are next to the coffee section. 

Walmart works in mysterious ways! At least they removed their arrows on the floor for one-way cart traffic to better protection against COVID-19. That lasted about as long as it took for the tape to get torn loose.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks PP


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

oldfella1962 said:


> Walmart works in mysterious ways! .



I just can't do it.  I avoid Walmarks at all costs.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Feb 11, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Showed up to repair cotton pickers dis morning



aren't they already covered by Obamacare?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Feb 11, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Alarm went oft but payd it no mind



I used to have a roommate who would set his alarm on weekends just so he could have the pleasure of turning it off and going back to sleep.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 11, 2021)

Mernin


----------



## redd66 (Feb 11, 2021)

Walmarks full of Billy’s


----------



## redd66 (Feb 11, 2021)

They waiting on ammo truck


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 11, 2021)

Shoulda stockpiled early. Like the rest of us "crazies"


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Radio check did


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

We 10-8


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

10-23


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 11, 2021)

.45?


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

I am currently 10-100


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

Hope this helps


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Shoulda stockpiled early. Like the rest of us "crazies"


We shot our stockpile up... how can we resist.   You shoot everyday all day long and then Qbeam - then they close da tap.  Conspiracy and all.  Billy gotta shoot... it what we do.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

And don’t forget about celebration s and whatknots


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 11, 2021)

Good morning everbody. Looks like some dreary days ahead. Hope everything is good so far this week. Today is Thursday !!

9:34


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 11, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> 10-23


In service on the scene where. ? You forgot 10-20 !!

9:36


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

oldfella1962 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. Sometimes they have tortilla shells in four different places there and in grocery stores in general: the bread section, the "ethnic foods" section with authentic brands like Goya and Abuelita, the Mexican food but with mostly American brands like Pace & Taco Bell, and the gourmet/deli section .
> 
> One Walmart I frequent has ice cream cones (not frozen, the kind you add your own ice cream to) about as far from the actual ice cream as they can get. The cones are next to the coffee section.
> 
> Walmart works in mysterious ways! At least they removed their arrows on the floor for one-way cart traffic to better protection against COVID-19. That lasted about as long as it took for the tape to get torn loose.


Yea they got the 7.62x39 Wolf in the ethnic foods section.  Russians


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 11, 2021)

Shoulda stopped shoosting once the tap started to tighten.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy?


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

We got more money for Lottery and Bingo


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

Gotta get rich some how


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Stormin in the 30217


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Lightnin' n whutnot


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

REckon they ain't GON be much plowin' in the field today


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 11, 2021)

Yeah, gonna be some rumbles today.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Forecast callin for rain till dark


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

I bin loggin' oft work and headed out to do tractorin' pert much ery day


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Not today, folks


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 11, 2021)

the four letter R werd is not to be spoken of, this time of year

stuff needs cuttin and haulin


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> the four letter R werd is not to be spoken of, this time of year
> 
> stuff needs cuttin and haulin



Dang weatherman sez GON be more than juan can handle next week or so.  I need to take this up with the GON weather folks n see whut they can do about it.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

greg_n_clayton said:


> In service on the scene where. ? You forgot 10-20 !!
> 
> 9:36


23 at da far house


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 11, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> Dang weatherman sez GON be more than juan can handle next week or so.  I need to take this up with the GON weather folks n see whut they can do about it.


Nothing. Other than report much the same. Something like 2-3" over the next 6 days or so.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> 23 at da far house



57 here


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Iwannashoot said:


> I am currently 10-100



Better'n 10-200


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Lftt so to speak


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 11, 2021)

Flap


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2021)

morning bud


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Nothing. Other than report much the same. Something like 2-3" over the next 6 days or so.



You ort not doubt the GON weather folks.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 11, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> You ort not doubt the GON weather folks.


I don't doubt their abilities, I'm just a realist about what abilities they possess.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 11, 2021)

Ain't it been 40 days and 40 nights ALREADY?


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> You ort not doubt the GON weather folks.


Dude just figured out how to use the on topic forum after several years of derailed weather. What were you expecting?


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

^^^And someone probably suggested that to him through a PM,lol.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Pig Predator said:


> Dude just figured out how to use the on topic forum after several years of derailed weather. What were you expecting?



True.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Pig Predator said:


> ^^^And someone probably suggested that to him through a PM,lol.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

That fella sensitive about his weathering


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

Weathering ain't no joke


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> That fella sensitive about his weathering


Cain't take the heat that goes along with it either....


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

Karen Minton never minded. And she told me what to wear everyday and once said not to go outside and breathe the air. I miss her.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

I've been either under dressed or over dressed since she retired.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

I miss Dagmar Midcap to, tew, two, also


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 11, 2021)

What have I walked into....
??‍??‍??‍????


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy's GF chained the one eyed pit bull up too far away from the dog house last night but that dog's too mad to go out and hep him now.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> the four letter R werd is not to be spoken of, this time of year
> 
> stuff needs cuttin and haulin


Got a bunch of casa’s need framing to,2,too. Also


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2021)

toolmkr20 said:


> What have I walked into....
> ??‍??‍??‍????


The useles billy politican forum. We don’t talk politics here though. Sorry


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2021)

Just a bunch of uselesness and what not


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2021)

Like floppin and all


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2021)

PAst half way already. Woohoo. @JB0704 did good


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2021)

We’re in Monticello today. Rains about to git here now. We going to skeedadle


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> We’re in Monticello today. Rains about to git here now. We going to skeedadle



I aint home right now but you can still drop a 12er off at the house


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2021)

Hilsman said:


> I aint home right now but you can still drop a 12er off at the house


Will do. About to go by there now. We’re on the other side of town from you. On goolsby road


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2021)

If it ain’t there when you get home your neighbor prolly got it


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Still lotsa new names droppin' by to have a look


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Seein' whut all the fuss is about


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Come on in, post a while


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

Just found a 12er on some guys porch. He GON be cro$$


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 11, 2021)

I stumbled in here and after reading 500 post I can’t figure out what this thread is about.
I guess I’ll have to hang out a spell.
Nothing else to do. 
I guess.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

^^^^Another natural born Billy^^^

Welcome aboard


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Lilly001 said:


> I stumbled in here and after reading 500 post I can’t figure out what this thread is about.
> I guess I’ll have to hang out a spell.
> Nothing else to do.
> I guess.



I been hanging around for years and still don't know whut it's all about.  Welcome!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

I ain't an orignal Billy.  But, I think I been around for dang near 1000 threads.  Still trying to figger it all out.


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 11, 2021)

Yeah I been in here about 6 times since 6 this morning, guess I'll try to get my post count up.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> I ain't an orignal Billy.  But, I think I been around for dang near 1000 threads.  Still trying to figger it all out.



So basically what your saying is Billy is not figureable


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

Just when you think you have him figured he shucks and jibes


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

Skills he learned from night hunting


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy's only figurability is his inability to be figurable.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh and welcome Deermaster and Lilly


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

deermaster13 said:


> Yeah I been in here about 6 times since 6 this morning, guess I'll try to get my post count up.



That’s how it goes. Sit down and hangout. We got it all figured out


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

Missed the flop.......again


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

deermaster13 said:


> Yeah I been in here about 6 times since 6 this morning, guess I'll try to get my post count up.



it's amazing how high the count will jump after a little while hangin out wif Billy


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Im almost at 60K.......and I'm gussing at least 50K of them is useless


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Some would argue all 60K were useless posts, but they ain't good folks noways


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Guy here at da far house swares by sconyers gin weather reports


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Lilly Gon be handing out tickets and whut not


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Fines if you will


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy does what Billy does.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

A Billyism


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

If in ya will


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Pops just dropped off 10 pounds of bacon


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Feel my cholesterol rising


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Meal Gon be epic


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

Bacon-wrapped bacon?


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

With a side of bacon


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 11, 2021)

and cornbread


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 11, 2021)

frying pan cornbread


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 11, 2021)

the good stuff


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 11, 2021)

like crack


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 11, 2021)

and stuff


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 11, 2021)

i can smell it


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

What's that smell?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> The useles billy politican forum. We don’t talk politics here though. Sorry


Yeah, but can a fella that complained to jeep about putting the republican hating Bruce Springsteen in a jeep ad in the superbowl (that he didn't watch) wanted to make fun of the boss for getting a DWI in a national park that was closed....would that be allowed???


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Yeah, but can a fella that complained to jeep about putting the republican hating Bruce Springsteen in a jeep ad in the superbowl (that he didn't watch) wanted to make fun of the boss for getting a DWI in a national park that was closed....would that be allowed???



Probably be encouraged


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

Only good jeep is an old jeep anyways


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

Not too fond of this modern stuff they putting out


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Yeah, but can a fella that complained to jeep about putting the republican hating Bruce Springsteen in a jeep ad in the superbowl (that he didn't watch) wanted to make fun of the boss for getting a DWI in a national park that was closed....would that be allowed???



Yes.  The high Billy counsel approves that message.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Yeah, but can a fella that complained to jeep about putting the republican hating Bruce Springsteen in a jeep ad in the superbowl (that he didn't watch) wanted to make fun of the boss for getting a DWI in a national park that was closed....would that be allowed???



Bring it on.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

We encourage that sort of behavior


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2021)

this thread still sucks


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 11, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Bring it on.


That's all I got for the boss and his left handed calls for Unitaw. 

I've turned a new leaf.

He ain't worth my time.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

Be honest with ya I never did care.much for his music


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> That's all I got for the boss and his left handed calls for Unitaw.
> 
> I've turned a new leaf.
> 
> He ain't worth my time.



I 100% agree with you. I wrote in the SuperBowl thread. Another multi millionaire liberal telling us common folk how to live. 

Never thought his music was any good myself either.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Iwannashoot said:


> Be honest with ya I never did care.much for his music



Me either.  NEver got it.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> this thread still sucks



There stood @Da Possum ........all alone with his opinions.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

John Cougar Mellencamp is anothern. Saw an interview with him one day. Turned the channel just like the radio station every time he comes on.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> John Cougar Mellencamp is anothern. Saw an interview with him one day. Turned the channel just like the radio station every time he comes on.



I lump the two together as music I never much understood why folks liked.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

Johnny Cougar was OK at best.  But as soon as he opened his mouth I’m done.


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

Yeah, bruce and john suck!


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

Sucks that I left that flop hanging


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

Whoooops....


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 11, 2021)

Little Pink Houses...


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

You know who else sucks? Neil Young


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

I liked Johnny's older music. I think Bruce is a very good songwriter, but I don't like his singing or style of music.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

Pig Predator said:


> You know who else sucks? Neil Young


You can say that now.  

I can't stand his whiny voice.


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Little Pink Houses...


Suckin on a chilli dog?


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

Def Leppard too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

And Boston.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

Boston sucks


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

If I hear more than a feeling one more time my head is going to explode


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

I can't stand Journey either


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

X2 on Boston.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm odd. I like Bob Dylan where a lot of folks don't


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

He's a poet


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> I can't stand Journey either



We do not agree on this topic.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm odd. I like Bob Dylan where a lot of folks don't


I'm with him like I am with Bruce. Brilliant songwriter, not much enjoyable to listen to.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

I would be fine if I never heard another Rush song, too. Especially Tom Sawyer.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> We do not agree on this topic.


Nothing worse than a bunch of drunks at a party singing Don't Stop Believing


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

flop


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

Dang, I like that smokin song....


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Little Pink Houses...



Just an awful, awful song.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

Pig Predator said:


> Dang, I like that smokin song....


Every Boston song sounds exactly alike to me.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Nothing worse than a bunch of drunks at a party singing Don't Stop Believing



You gotta look at it from the other side........it's a lotta fun singin' don't stop believin' with a buncha drunks.  Not Karaoke though, somebody has to have a guitar.

And, the womens love that song, and Faithfully.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 11, 2021)

1-877 Cars for kids. ?
Donate your car today. ?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Def Leapard was trash


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> 1-877 Cars for kids. ?
> Donate your car today. ?



That song does not inspire me to donate to them.  In fact, the opposite is true.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2021)

Can't beat Justin Bieber


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

I like the "Bluesy rock". Allman Brothers, Led Zepplin (Not Stairway to Heaven) , Cream,Blind Faith, ZZ Top


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> That song does not inspire me to donate to them.  In fact, the opposite is true.



Yeah, that song makes me want to commit a major felony


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> You can say that now.
> 
> I can't stand his whiny voice.


Sounds like someones a pichin his nose shut when he sings


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

HEy @deerpoacher1970   You would fit right in with a name like that.  Come on in and post a while.


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

I always got a kick out of that donate your car to the blind kids commercial. lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> HEy @deerpoacher1970   You would fit right in with a name like that.  Come on in and post a while.


Ikr?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> Can't beat Justin Bieber


I would derive great enjoyment from beating him profusely about the head and shoulders with a metal T-post.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

You too, @Last Minute .


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 11, 2021)

^lol


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> Can't beat Justin Bieber


Lamont Richmond did.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

DefL

Billy can make it rain when  +Pour Some Sugar on Me... @Chettha3

Never goanna get rich with his priritys 

He dont care


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> I like the "Bluesy rock". Allman Brothers, Led Zepplin (Not Stairway to Heaven) , Cream,Blind Faith, ZZ Top



You should check out Band of Gypsies if you haven't already. It's like Cream but better.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

They only have one album


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

FLOP it did not


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I would derive great enjoyment from beating him profusely about the head and shoulders with a metal T-post.



I juance kilt a deer with a metal post.  It had already bin arra'd, but had runnned a long ways and my buddy and I had left our bows at the stand.  This was back in my youth.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy got lots on ones$$$... after stimulus


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

When someone say's The Beatles are overrated i just SMH


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Tolt the story in here juance, but it involves chasin' a pack of neighborhood dogs which was chasin' a wounded deer across several roads and through a neighborhood.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> You should check out Band of Gypsies if you haven't already. It's like Cream but better.


That was Hendrix.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> If I hear more than a feeling one more time my head is going to explode



Mine is Pour Some Sugar on Me.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

I love The Beatles


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> When someone say's The Beatles are overrated i just SMH



I like their stoner music.  Not the early stuff.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Rocky Racoon is one cool tune.  Blackbird too.  Bet @NCHillbilly has picked that'n a time or 1000.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

He a rainmaker... dont need know weatherman for that


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> That was Hendrix.



And Buddy Miles and the other guy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> I like their stoner music.  Not the early stuff.


The stuff where they sound like an overrated garage band?


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> DefL
> 
> Billy can make it rain when  +Pour Some Sugar on Me... @Chettha3
> 
> ...


IKR? I put on some hysteria vinyl and the lil ladies clothes fall off in the floor when she walks in the door.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

It be natural


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> Rocky Racoon is one cool tune.  Blackbird too.  Bet @NCHillbilly has picked that'n a time or 1000.


Never picked Rocky Racoon. Used to do Come together. But did it like the Aerosmith version that sounded a lot better than the Beatles.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy gone full on Rut


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Never picked Rocky Racoon. Used to do Come together. But did it like the Aerosmith version that sounded a lot better than the Beatles.



I was more thinkin' Blackbird.  I thought I was the coolest when I lernt that'n.


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

I used to like the beatles a lot but I guess I played them out over the years or just got tired of hearing love songs


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

He does crazy stuff and gets thrown outa such places.   Like out some of GON refreugees


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

.....and Aerosmith is another band I just never understood.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

Pig Predator said:


> IKR? I put on some hysteria vinyl and the lil ladies clothes fall off in the floor when she walks in the door.


Pics?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> .....and Aerosmith is another band I just never understood.


Overplayed.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Only juan song I like n it wuz they first hit.  After that it's all too "pop" soundin' to me.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

Cats in the cradle is stupid


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

I like "why dont we do it in the road" thats a purty cool song


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy plays "Rag Doll" in his head when he's dressing out small game.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Cats in the cradle is stupid



First version I ever heard of that was Ugly Kid Joe.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

If you un play the beatles backwards you still aint gonna get no 308.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Overplayed.



I honestly never liked em evenbefore I heard them 10,000 x's.  Only Dream On, and it's overplayed too.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Pig Predator said:


> IKR? I put on some hysteria vinyl and the lil ladies clothes fall off in the floor when she walks in the door.



Not my experience with their music.

Speakin of that......Van Halen.  Not a fan.  Not that they lacked talent, just not my favorite style.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> .....and Aerosmith is another band I just never understood.



Have seen Steven Tyler lately? I never cared for them after RUn DMC crap but I always said he’s a tranny. 

Dude looks like a lady for real


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

SUgar Suga by the archies was a gooen though.

Many Billys where conceptionoed over that song.  That be partr of da problem.  Scientific fact and all...


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> Not my experience with their music.
> 
> Speakin of that......Van Halen.  Not a fan.  Not that they lacked talent, just not my favorite style.


I didn't say I liked it. I said she likes it.


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

Tesla is a good group


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

Drivin an cryin was alright


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> If you un play the beatles backwards you still aint gonna get no 308.


 
You know what happens when you play Justin Beiber records backwards?


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

They sound good!


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> You know what happens when you play Justin Beiber records backwards?


Tell us... IDK


----------



## redd66 (Feb 11, 2021)

Flop


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

You see @GeorgiaGlockMan what happens in Billytown. 3 pages worth of Useles


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> You see @GeorgiaGlockMan what happens in Billytown. 3 pages worth of Useles



That is just a start on being useless


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy bin known to polish off a whole useless thread in less than a day


----------



## redd66 (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy fixing to get in the reebs


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy already in the reebs


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

Bout to break out thr brown likker


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

Iwannashoot said:


> Billy bin known to polish off a whole useless thread in less than a day



5 hours is the record.  A few years back.  Actually thread 499 was the record and think it got beat a little later on.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

CAn't go back n search to know for sure


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

5 o'clock sumwheres


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> While My Guitar Gently Weeps


I still listen to some George Harrison now, after all, he is the best beatle.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

If I could, I would dig up "The Accident" by bo$$.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

I also lost the histree saying whut the billy occupation list wuz


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 11, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> 5 hours is the record.  A few years back.  Actually thread 499 was the record and think it got beat a little later on.


 That was just slightly before my time, but I remember you never could read back if you steeped Out for long. Too much water under the bridge


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 11, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> You see @GeorgiaGlockMan what happens in Billytown. 3 pages worth of Useles




Only 3 pages and I am falling behind.

Serious uselessness for sure!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 11, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Only 3 pages and I am falling behind.
> 
> Serious uselessness for sure!!!



I always wanted to reply to myself...this should fit in here well!


----------



## redd66 (Feb 11, 2021)

Was that communist Beiber y’all talking bout


----------



## tjchurch (Feb 11, 2021)

Jim an Ginger


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

I screwed up one night and mentioned myself in a post. Won’t be doing that anymore. Not recommended


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I always wanted to reply to myself...this should fit in here well!



Indeed it does


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

tjchurch said:


> Jim an Ginger



Hola TJ!


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Godsmack did come together better than the Beatles


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

How's the peach mint trial going?


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Just woke up


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Now I need a nap


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Godsmack did come together better than the Beatles



Go back to sleep.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Car far on I-75 North bound


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Go back to sleep.



Off to never never land?


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

Bowlegged H 
Cancelled da rodeo


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Car far on I-75 North bound



Did you work that one? all over the news today. They don't have Trump to talk about anymore so WSB is back to shootings, apartment fires, and interstate wrecks.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Disturbeds remake of Simon and Garfunkel’s sound of silence is goot


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Did you work that one? all over the news today. They don't have Trump to talk about anymore so WSB is back to shootings, apartment fires, and interstate wrecks.


Not the one in Cobb co.  I’m a good bit further south than that.  Exit 107 was the one here.  Our county dept handled it.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm going to see Jamey Johnson in concert here in a couple of weeks


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2021)

^^^ hope that helps


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

There ain't no exit 107 on I-75 in GA.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2021)

him and Randy Houser


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2021)

acoustic


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> 5 hours is the record.  A few years back.  Actually thread 499 was the record and think it got beat a little later on.


Wasnt that the Favorite movie thread?


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy's recently widowed neighbor called today for computer help on writing obituary. Billy obliged. Billy still wants to know how soon is too soon to make an offer on the old man's Boston Whaler.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> There ain't no exit 107 on I-75 in GA.



dang.....


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

True, meant mile marker. 


Fletch_W said:


> There ain't no exit 107 on I-75 in GA.[/QUOTE


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

We “city” cover from the 99 to the 102


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> I'm going to see Justin Bieber in concert here in a couple of weeks


Have fun


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

Woo Hoo ! Post #40,000


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Wasnt that the Favorite movie thread?



I can't remember it.  I just remember I was kinda the score keeper for that and juance we lost histree I lost track.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

What I win ?


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> We “city” cover from the 99 to the 102



What's your #1 call down there in C-Vegas?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Have fun



The pre concert group shower is the best


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh my


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy's daddy cheated on his momma with Amy Grant.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Oh my



ikr???


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> What's your #1 call down there in C-Vegas?


Most common call?
Far alarms
Smoke, electrical odor
Trash fire 
Grass fire
Structure fire
MVA
Non breathing, cardiac event 
In that order.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy almost got my roof on


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Spose to be dun today or first thing in the morning


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

How big is that Boston Whaler?


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

What size motor does she have. Ever been in saltwater


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

13 footer, he completely reglassed and refinished it a couple years ago in his garage as Billy looked on longingly while going to check the mail. It's a nice specimen. Fresh water. Lake Lanier with their house boat.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

I’d go ahead and ask then. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> CAn't go back n search to know for sure


I can remember when we couldn't post in the Billy thread before 5pm.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

It would make Bo$$ angry if you did.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

How would Billy broach the subject? Hi, how you doing, still sad about your husband's recent death? Sorry to hear that, can i buy his bote?


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

My flop


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> Def Leapard was trash


Blasphemy


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Fletch Gon need this


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Fletch Gon need this View attachment 1065896


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2021)

Just got a sweet deal on a Boston whaler. Bought it from a widow on lake Lanier. Wanted it out of there cause it kept reminding her of her husband.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2021)

Got my eye on a tractor to. This one was a friend of mine that passed last year. She already gave me his mega buck mount.


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Billy's daddy cheated on his momma with Amy Grant.


Billys daddy wasn't married to his momma, it was his aunt.


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

Just sayin


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 11, 2021)

eye saved this poast

https://forum.gon.com/threads/usele...-burn-it-down-217.825237/page-36#post-9117372


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Just got a sweet deal on a Boston whaler. Bought it from a widow on lake Lanier. Wanted it out of there cause it kept reminding her of her husband.


Danggit!!!


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 11, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> eye saved this poast
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/usele...-burn-it-down-217.825237/page-36#post-9117372


That should be a sticky


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> It would make Bo$$ angry if you did.



He would get all kinds of cross if ya did.....sometime tore up too


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> eye saved this poast
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/usele...-burn-it-down-217.825237/page-36#post-9117372


TP, Fuzzy and Scrappy in there too


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 11, 2021)

Dang


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 11, 2021)

Like a billy renoseyance in here


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 11, 2021)

Lots of gay music testing


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 11, 2021)

Time to drink some cold bottled watera


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy got a friend needs someone good at bending rebar.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> TP, Fuzzy and Scrappy in there too



That's awesome.  Is it all in that thread?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 11, 2021)

Flip


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 11, 2021)

Flop


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 11, 2021)

Dues GON up after this juan ain't they


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 11, 2021)

JB just left it hanging thar


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> What I win ?


Management will be contacting u soon !!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> Dues GON up after this juan ain't they


Great idea. !!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Woo Hoo ! Post #40,000



Congrats on the Uselesnes. You earned it


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2021)

Thinking about installing a posting camera. Like at red lites!
Sends the fine to you in the mail.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

Nobody in here right now but me. Yall must be eatin supper. I'm drinking supper.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 11, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Nobody in here right now but me. Yall must be eatin supper. I'm drinking supper.


I am with you.

Watching TV and working on an appetizer till my wife gets back from macon.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2021)

Poor little feller lonely.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I am with you.
> 
> Watching TV and working on an appetizer till my wife gets back from macon.


What she  maken


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2021)

Supper I hope.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 11, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> What she  maken





kmckinnie said:


> What she  maken


U tryin to get me beat?

I know better.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

This thread sucks.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

^^^^^Fletch fits in here. ^^^


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm not sure how to feel about that.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> I'm not sure how to feel about that.


Most folks get tore up


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2021)

Watching racin at Daytona.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 11, 2021)

So is official now? Bubba Wallace is the new Danica Patrick?


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 11, 2021)

JT Hooker


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 11, 2021)

Is Trump in peached yet? I havne't been following.


----------



## Head East (Feb 11, 2021)

Lots of new folks.  gonna want to leave a goot imprecion on em. May need to get the merry maids in Hera for a goot cleaning.


----------



## basstrkr (Feb 11, 2021)

I dun it!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Feb 11, 2021)

Pig Predator said:


> Suckin on a chilli dog?



maybe the chili dog should come with directions. I bet they taste good with Gorilla Glue on them!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Feb 11, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> Can't beat Justin Bieber



I'd like to attempt it. Anybody have a baseball bat handy?


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 11, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> So is official now? Bubba Wallace is the new Danica Patrick?


He got "the plate". 

Plus the time a Trump supporter hung a noose on his garage.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Sopranos is on


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

It’s ok


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Buncha mobsters doin mobster stuff


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Cheating folks outta money


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Kinda like billy


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy’s initials is BM, reminds me of this crappy thread


----------



## basstrkr (Feb 11, 2021)

Billy dun scared himself over in the Ways to Die posti thready thang.


----------



## basstrkr (Feb 11, 2021)

Good night  that is all.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 12, 2021)

Mornin'


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 12, 2021)

Upnatem


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 12, 2021)

Not quite sure just how ta feel bout it


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 12, 2021)

Lookin like we can work today. Oh yea


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 12, 2021)

Mornin ereebody


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 12, 2021)

GON be a nasty day


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 12, 2021)

Hope I don’t flop in the mud


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 12, 2021)

Mornin @PulaskiHunter


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 12, 2021)

Mornin @Local Boy


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Morning


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Just pulled the meter


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Ol panel box was gittin heated


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Calmed it down


----------



## redd66 (Feb 12, 2021)

Morning


----------



## redd66 (Feb 12, 2021)

Probably Gon be useless again today


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 12, 2021)

Mornin @jhanie79


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2021)

moanin


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 12, 2021)

Morning all here we go again


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 12, 2021)

This ain’t a good morning till I get some 308.  WM ain’t got know ammo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

Mornin


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

Sposed to be oft today but ima work about half of it


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

Useless


----------



## Batjack (Feb 12, 2021)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## redd66 (Feb 12, 2021)

Billy don’t work on Friday


----------



## redd66 (Feb 12, 2021)

Or Monday


----------



## redd66 (Feb 12, 2021)

Flop


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 12, 2021)

mornin


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 12, 2021)

Ima shine today...like a diamond in a goat's rear.

Durn electrical supplier is giving me caniption fits.   All they had to do was do what they said they were gonna do.  Wish I could send Tony Soprano over to visit....


----------



## basstrkr (Feb 12, 2021)

Moanin, yep another nasty day.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 12, 2021)

Tony always got satisfaction 

But Tony never met Billy.


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 12, 2021)

Mornin buds


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 12, 2021)

Toney Soprano liked Journey... his whole family got whacked listening to it.  I miss meadow


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 12, 2021)

I never watched the Sopranos


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 12, 2021)

Ain't never been a fan of soap operas


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 12, 2021)

Bada Bing

Ya might like Sooranos they got some yankee Billy’s in it.  Toney got a temper


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 12, 2021)

All the woman wear dresses and jewelry!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 12, 2021)

redd66 said:


> Billy don’t work on Friday


This one is. Trying to anyhow. A light,cold drizzle in jasper county. If we had stayed home it wouldn’t rain


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 12, 2021)

How’s momma and them?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 12, 2021)

Merning. Gots to go get some diesel today for my reddy heater.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2021)

morning bud


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 12, 2021)

How's it hanging my marsupial brother from another mother?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2021)

Doing great Ralph


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 12, 2021)

Did I miss Ralph again?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 12, 2021)

He's always a fast mover.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 12, 2021)

Fast phlop.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 12, 2021)

Anybody wanna go deer hunting tonight


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 12, 2021)

I know a great road


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 12, 2021)

billy lives on Gut Shot road.  Ain’t got no normal zip code.  It just be 308.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 12, 2021)

Nice meeting you Harry!
I don’t care what they said your a jam up guy in my book.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

hey


----------



## NWS (Feb 12, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Ima shine today...like a diamond in a goat's rear.
> 
> Durn electrical supplier is giving me caniption fits.   All they had to do was do what they said they were gonna do.  Wish I could send Tony Soprano over to visit....


Pauli would get you what you need.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 12, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Nice meeting you Harry!
> I don’t care what they said your a jam up guy in my book.


Enjoyed it, great visit.  First Billy I met.  And a great one two! next time that Dillo goes down.  Dang bushes on that cliff... always an adventure.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 12, 2021)

Me an Lungshot together for ten minutes and we already trying to kill some yard critters.  With my rusty hair triggered 410 shotgun.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2021)

Bya and Harry had a date


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2021)

probably went tandem bike riding


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2021)

acting silly and whatnot


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

Bya was in charge of the music on their date


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

He played a lot of Journey and Boston


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 12, 2021)

Well....we made it ! Today is Friday 2/12/2021 ! Hope everbody has a good safe weekend !

10:29


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 12, 2021)

Today is my Monday


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 12, 2021)

When you try it and it locks up just power off and sign back in.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 12, 2021)

If I disappear delete that post#817


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 12, 2021)

I won’t be having what he’s having


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 12, 2021)

flop TTT


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2021)

bump?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2021)

crap


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 12, 2021)

Carp.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 12, 2021)

Deleted posts cause lost flops


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Don’t stop, believing


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Juke box hero is enjoyed by my jr billies


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Pb and J for lunch


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Mrs Farman made the coffee dis morning, dang near had to chew it


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Can’t even tell I got 4 hours sleep last night


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 12, 2021)

got the results of my physical

sez i can go out and whoop any 3 men

sez i have low blood pressure


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 12, 2021)

billy will die with his flip flops on


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 12, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Deleted posts cause lost flops


I am semi new to the flol action and was just wondering about deleted posts and their effect on a flop.

Now I know.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 12, 2021)

wife is listening to the peach mint yakers

her blood pressure aint low


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 12, 2021)

billy better git to dollar tree and git that valentine card


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 12, 2021)

Walk liightly


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 12, 2021)

Saws an idiot


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 12, 2021)

Fight back and whatknots


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 12, 2021)

Billy got his Glock in his Croc


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 12, 2021)

Multi purpose holster


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 12, 2021)

flop


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 12, 2021)

Been wanting to do that for a wile!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 12, 2021)

That #817 had the internet virus across the web. Seems better now.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2021)

mercy.....


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

Wernt we sposed to be gettin some kinda public explanashun about the PF going away and people's post histories gettin wiped out? So far we just been told to shut up.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 12, 2021)

Mercy.....


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

I was one of the few "moderates" in the PF


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

The Feds have nothing on me


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 12, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> The Feds have nothing on me


 
the state of mississippi may have


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

Because Billy lives everyday like it's Friday, he celebrates real Fridays a little bit extree.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Mercy.....



ikr???


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 12, 2021)

It’s not politicaly corect to talk about politics anymore


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 12, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Wernt we sposed to be gettin some kinda public explanashun about the PF going away and people's post histories gettin wiped out? So far we just been told to shut up.


The G men are just getting started. You have read that amendment 127 ain't ya ? That should give ya a ideaer as to what is in store !

2:16


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2021)

goodness.....

2:20


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 12, 2021)

Since I'm kinda new at this what's "flop"?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 12, 2021)

deermaster13 said:


> Since I'm kinda new at this what's "flop"?


Turn the page, didn’t go 20


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 12, 2021)

deermaster13 said:


> Since I'm kinda new at this what's "flop"?


 

It’s kind of a game to see who starts the next page. Strategy varies to postin


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 12, 2021)

One


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 12, 2021)

Word


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 12, 2021)

Responses


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 12, 2021)

To get the flop


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 12, 2021)

Or just vulchering a flop


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 12, 2021)

Hope that helps


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 12, 2021)

Set a new personal record for keeping the cold call extended auto warranty sellers on the phone...

F250 has 658,000 miles on it but the f150 only has 235,359.1 miles on it. Lol

4 minutes 30 seconds ...top that suckers. 

They usually hang up before I can find my records through all of my "interruptions "...or they hangup as soon as I zoom them with the "high milage" that is preceeded with "I am so glad you called; the engine is making a funny noise and the transmission is slipping....."


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 12, 2021)

Good job


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 12, 2021)

Just tried to sell auto warranty to a dude with a couple fords


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 12, 2021)

Sounded drunk


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 12, 2021)

He hung up on me around 4 minutes


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 12, 2021)

How rude


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

I get tired of the calls asking me if I'm interested in selling a house at an address that I never had.


----------



## swampwise42 (Feb 12, 2021)

Did Billy vote for Biden? I've heard he had the  hots for Camella.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 12, 2021)

swampwise42 said:


> Did Billy vote for Biden? I've heard he had the  hots for Camella.



not eligible

incomplete finger prints on record too


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 12, 2021)

@HarryO45


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 12, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> @HarryO45
> View attachment 1066027


It will kill.  

that brass looks familiar?  Is that some nickel .308?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 12, 2021)

It is. You need one?


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

Did billy's gf get drunk and paint fingernail polish on the tips of those? She gonna make some ear rings out of em?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Wernt we sposed to be gettin some kinda public explanashun about the PF going away and people's post histories gettin wiped out? So far we just been told to shut up.


How much exactly are you paying to be a member of this forum?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 12, 2021)

I picked green over red this time.
I know they not hot but they still do it.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> How much exactly are you paying to be a member of this forum?



I'm sacrificing quite a bit of my time, as it were.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> I'm sacrificing quite a bit of my time, as it were.


Do you enjoy having this forum here? If so, how about let us handle the stuff that we have to to keep that going.


----------



## redd66 (Feb 12, 2021)

Flop


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 12, 2021)

Good one red


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2021)

Ol' fletch about the get the whatnot and whatfer


----------



## redd66 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

swampwise42 said:


> Did Billy vote for Biden? I've heard he had the  hots for Camella.


You would think as much as he likes free stuff


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2021)

Naw, you're fine. I'm just tired of getting grilled and griped at about this mess 24/7.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2021)

NCHB all tore up


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

Ikr


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

He's about ready to get en em


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

Some of them Yuengling Black and Tans


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2021)

need to fix me a drank......starting a little late fer a Friday


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

While he grills hamboogers and makes tater wedges


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Some of them Yuengling Black and Tans



He like pina coladas and getting caught in the rain


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

Billy's recently widowed neighbor doesn't know how to operate a computer so now Billy is her IT guy. Billy is happy enough to help her out, but Billy wants something out of the deal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> He like pina coladas and getting caught in the rain




Crap, that'll be running thru my head all weekend at the park


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 12, 2021)

man with that many boats could easily dew a billy git together


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 12, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> He like pina coladas and getting caught in the rain



Let me get this straight...Dude is GON cheat on his ole lady, but then his ole lady is GON cheat on him too 

The only thing he can say is “Oh it’s you”?

Dude definitely ain’t a Billy


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 12, 2021)

i have some new gubmint money to throw at the party


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, that'll be running thru my head all weekend at the park


Ikr


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Wernt we sposed to be gettin some kinda public explanashun about the PF going away and people's post histories gettin wiped out? So far we just been told to shut up.




That's like my 12 year old demanding an explanation for ANYTHING I do.. It's not your sandbox. You are just playing in it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

Monroe Taco in here


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

We had Taco4x4 post in here a couple days ago


----------



## MonroeTaco (Feb 12, 2021)

Indeed I am. Creeping for years...?


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

Do you live in Monroe? I have questions.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 12, 2021)

Too many tacos gives me heartburn... need some CapNDs to make it right.  Gonna start to drink some reels and a LilDebbie.  Honey bun.  Taken my QuBeam out tonight.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Feb 12, 2021)

Not any more. Did when I joined, drove a Tacoma. Don't want to change name to Winder 4Runner...


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 12, 2021)

Taco night here.

Son is cooking with a couple of his girl friends in a bit.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

Welcome Monroe Taco


----------



## campboy (Feb 12, 2021)

evenin bums


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

MonroeTaco said:


> Not any more. Did when I joined, drove a Tacoma. Don't want to change name to Winder 4Runner...


Well dang. I thought you owned a Taco stand


----------



## campboy (Feb 12, 2021)

gots 15 mins til the ride home


----------



## MonroeTaco (Feb 12, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Well dang. I thought you owned a Taco stand


Maybe I do... ??


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 12, 2021)

campboy said:


> gots 15 mins til the ride home


You are on the homestretch.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Philly cheesesteak tonight, cept we ain’t in philly


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Got to come home early today


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 12, 2021)

Billy can’t eat tacos.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Boss man all tore up bout tools he left out


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

We let’em back in


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

This awful thread zipping along


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Bout time


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

To flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2021)

I’m tore up about being tore up.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 12, 2021)

Billy crushed his tacos and made them into nachos


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Billy stole sum wild turnip flowers for Valentines


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2021)

Who is the new VP of the billy club.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Granny used to use Doritos fer taco salad


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 12, 2021)

To make them easier to eat


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Who is the new VP of the billy club.


Thought u handled the appointing


----------



## MonroeTaco (Feb 12, 2021)

Billy runs the taco truck.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

I nominate a new billy fer it


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

One that can be bribed er talked to


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> I nominate a new billy fer it


JB read his Signature line
This was a test.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2021)

@JB0704 is the man for the job.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2021)

Great host. Very inviting into the club.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

Billy's gf ran the numbers on the food truck down at the marina, and it was even worse than the shrimp boat numbers. She's gonna re-run the numbers for just tacos [higher margin] tomorrow on her work computer.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 12, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> @JB0704 is the man for the job.


I thought he was a communist?


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

The reel munny is in a pizza truck. 15 cent in the dough, another doller in topings, sell it for $8 doller. But on a truck you caint cook but a couple at a time. Billy needs to engineer a solution on cooking lots of pizzas at the same time in a van. And when he's successful, he gonna patent, trademark, copyright, and franchi$e.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> I thought he was a communist?


That’s his beavers


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> I thought he was a communist?



My county is very communist


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> That’s his beavers



As are the beavers


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

Pappy all tore up over in the Classified Ammo Pricing thread


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

flop


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2021)

JB’s hitlist beavers got names like Ivan and Nikita and Boris.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 12, 2021)

He's giving them the whatnot and whatfor


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Just scored some 16 gauge, 2 flats woo hoo


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

Gettin close to the end of this one.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

I got an idea for the next one. inspired by cajun jokes.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

Boudreaux and Thibodeaux went down to the crawfish plant to apply for a job. The manager told them the first thing they would have to do is take a written test. About two hours later they finished the test, and the manager scored them. A few minutes later, he came back in the room and told them that they had both passed the test, but he would only hire Boudreaux.
Thibodeaux jumped up and hollered "Mais, if we both passed da test, how come Boudreaux gets hired and I don't?"
The manager tells him "Well because of the last question on the test. Boudreaux answered 'I don't know' and you answered 'Me neither' !"


----------



## redd66 (Feb 12, 2021)

Time for a drank


----------



## redd66 (Feb 12, 2021)

Happy hour


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

Happy hour ends in 15 minutes go ahead and order three and close out or they'll getcha.


----------



## redd66 (Feb 12, 2021)

Billy got stimulant monies


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> JB’s hitlist beavers got names like IVan and Boris, .......



See......u put it on a tee n I didn't swing.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

Im very proud of myself for the epic level of self control just witnessed hera


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2021)

JB GON post a grip n grin on here soon thanking the good Lord and Ozonics for helping him to smoke ol' Vladamir.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

I think I am building quite the case for an award


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

Two of the greatest threads eva n juan week, and keepin' em both forum friendly


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

This is Billy'n at it's finest


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

I think Hillbilly wuz settin' a trap


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

.....like PAppy and his untoward google suggestions


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

I have yet to kilt a beaver, though.  We broke the dam and the dang things had it rebuilt in a day


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

These are very hard working communist beavers


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> These are very hard working communist beavers


They are working for the greater good of their comrades, JB.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> They are working for the greater good of their comrades, JB.



Eh, they will eventually realize the lazy beavers get paid just as much.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

Greater good only motivates folks for a little while.  Need a profit motive to make em stick to it.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> JB GON post a grip n grin on here soon thanking the good Lord and Ozonics for helping him to smoke ol' Vladamir.



Oh, believe me, when the beaver finally comes to his reward, there will be an epic "FINALLY GOT HIM" thread


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

sounds political to me


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

If a beaver is damming up a crick and flooding property, need a social worker to go talk some sense into it. It's a domestic issue.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> If a beaver is damming up a crick and flooding property, need a social worker to go talk some sense into it. It's a domestic issue.



I intend to communicate my displeasure with his actions through a different means


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

PEW PEW PEW


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

Then, I'm GON sharpen my best knife really good


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> PEW PEW PEW



No, you need to go talk to him first. This doesn't need to be an escalated situation.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

Nic give me a great idea on how to handle the hide, and I aim to do just that


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> No, you need to go talk to him first. This doesn't need to be an escalated situation.



The time for talk has passed.  This beaver has instigated an insurrection in the crik, and it must be addressed swiftly and severely


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

Not sure how juan would go about fleshing out the tail


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

Billy just takes a leak on the lodge to assert terriritoy and domincance and the beavers move along. No need to hurt them physically.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2021)

JB0704 said:


> The time for talk has passed.  This beaver has instigated an insurrection in the crik, and it must be addressed swiftly and severely



Beavers talk and the word is out about your location.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 12, 2021)

Camped out. Mixed a drinky drink, bout to grill some yardbird


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Beavers talk and the word is out about your location.



We will handle any and all beavers associating and supporting this beaver the same.  Your either with us or you are with the beavers.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 12, 2021)

Life is pretty good


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 12, 2021)

i think you can catch a beaver if you put salt on his tail


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 12, 2021)

maybe


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

Iwannashoot said:


> Camped out. Mixed a drinky drink, bout to grill some yardbird



I installed a park style grill next to my back patio where I have my college foosball parties.  FAvorite type of grill to work with.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

Iwannashoot said:


> Camped out. Mixed a drinky drink, bout to grill some yardbird



That's the cleanest campground grill I've ever seen. Did you bring that with you?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 12, 2021)

could shoot him if you have ammo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

Wish all my Billy friends would show up fer a gatherin' sometime to see it.  It really is an epic man cave type setup


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Teed up


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> i think you can catch a beaver if you put salt on his tail


That’s to keep a bird from flying


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 12, 2021)

bet it werks on beavers too


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 12, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> That's the cleanest campground grill I've ever seen. Did you bring that with you?



No. Just got lucky and got a site with a brand new, never been used grill


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

Outdoors, but 100% outta the rain.  Giant flatscreen TV.  Old alluminum feed trough as a beer tub.  Giant wooden wire spools as table.  Rocking chairs.  Home made outdoor couches wif cushions.  View of the dub field and barn.  Park style grill.  Juan of those old pump water spigots if such is needed.  Beer fridge close by.  Im a very lucky person.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

Are you in Flarda?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

.....spend a minute or two out there and you forget we are communists.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 12, 2021)

maybe he tries to eat JB's split maple, and it kills him


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

Gettin toward the end here


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

Clemson sucks.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

Flarda sucks.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 12, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Are you in Flarda?


 Yep Ft Desoto park


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

This thread sucks.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Somebody shoot this thang


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

It’s ded


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Last flop


----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 12, 2021)

Dang Fletch all tore up


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 12, 2021)

Some juan start a new juan


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2021)

Whitefeather is management material at the local Sonic maybe


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

Im awful proud o this'n


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2021)

Good luck whoever has the next


----------

